
Ask HN: Someone in the bay area experienced in retail/eccommerce for advice - bazsouthafrica
I am looking for someone who can give me advice about my idea. I am an engineer in the bay area, however my idea is in the intersection of ecommerce and traditional brick and mortar retail. I know next to nothing about retail and ecommerce, and so I don&#x27;t know if my idea has any wings.<p>Would be extremely grateful if anyone could either make contact with me, or point me to someone who could help me out.<p>Thank you in advance HN.
======
tomcam
You should put contact info in your HN profile. Feel free to contact me that
way.

